# A link to a cure for some?



## 20778 (Nov 7, 2005)

I have suffered from IBS-D for 20 years. Starting when I was 10 years old with an undiagnoses dairy allergy. While removing dairy from my diet did help it certainly did not cure the problem. I have been on a long journey since then for my professional and personal goals that has led me to graduate school for Acupuncture in Oregon. While Acupuncture was helpful in dealing with the stress of IBS and it reduced some symptoms I was still severely ill. I couldn't tollerate Chinese herbs because hell I couldn't tolerate food of any kind! I am now in my 3rd year of study and during a lecture in Pathology class I stumbled across Dr. Berstein. He is a doctor who suffers from Diabetes I and has dedicated his life to helping those suffering from Diabetes. What has this to do with IBS? For me, everything.My health was deterioating ever so slowly year after year until I reached a critical point. I had gained 50lbs out of nowhere (exercising 3x weekly, still having massive diarrhea), cholesterol of 273, pre-diabetic, fatigued, poor concentration and I just didn't ever feel good. In this discussion in class we talked about how problems with the endocrine system can lead to all sorts of issues and felt like i was reading about me! This led me to try eating like a diabetic according to Dr. Berstein's suggestions and I am having amazing results!Cholesterol is 107lost 25 lbs.no longer pre-diabeticlots of energyI actually feel goodAND I have had a 90% reduction in IBS symptoms. I actually had a formed stool for the first time in 10 years. I am NOT suggesting this is a magic cure for anyone. I do not know Dr. Berstein and I do not believe that anything is the 100% answer for anything, but I do believe that this is part of the puzzle for some folk. Especially women suffering from diarrhea. It is certainly worth something to try because it is all about evaluating the fuel we are putting into our bodies. This has been key to my success and I wish you all the best in your journey to health.


----------

